# Is there a CPT code for silver nitrate stick?



## coder25

PROCEDURE:  A silver nitrate stick was inserted into the left axilla which did cause some discomfort for the patient.  This was done to destroy some of the granulation tissue within the wound.  The wound wsa then probed with hydrogen peroxide and packed with 1/4 packing gauze.

Is this billable??? 

Thanks.


----------



## BAStrube

Take a look at 17250 - Chemical cauterization of granulation tissue (proud flesh, sinus or fistula). It is billable. Hope this helps you


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

BAStrube said:


> Take a look at 17250 - Chemical cauterization of granulation tissue (proud flesh, sinus or fistula). It is billable. Hope this helps you



Good choice...

17250=The physician uses chemical cauterization to destroy granulation tissue such as excess scar tissue, also referred to as proud flesh, or a sinus or fistula. Liquid silver nitrate applied with a Q-tip *or a silver nitrate stick *is dabbed onto the granulation tissue. This is done during the last stages of healing of an open wound.


----------



## coder25

Thanks so much for your help!  It is very much appreciated!

Peggy


----------



## daedolos

Thanks for the tip.

Peace
@_*


----------

